# Sidewalk Crew needed for Chicago



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

Looking for individuals for a new sidewalk crew this winter in Chicago. Most of the accounts are on the South East sides of Chicago as well as Bronzville areas. All Commercial businesses. Must have your own truck. I supply all the equipment. 

Inbox me for details.
Cortland
RSP


----------

